# beware of scammers!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw this on the local News/Traffic/Weather station:

http://wtop.com/209/3759758/Amazon-scam-email-latest-in-ID-theft-worries

Bottom line: if you get an 'order confirmation' from Amazon for something you didn't order, don't click through. Go directly with your regular link. This scam apparently asks for your Amazon account number which, frankly, I don't even know as I've never been asked for such a thing from the Zon. That would be a big red flag for me! 

And report it to Amazon! Here's how, taken from their site:

To report a phishing or spoofed e-mail:

Do one of the following:
*Open a new e-mail and attach the e-mail you suspect is fake.
Note: Sending this suspicious e-mail as an attachment is the best way for us to track it.

*If you can't send the e-mail as an attachment, you can forward it.

Send the e-mail to [email protected]

Note: Amazon can't respond personally when you report a suspicious e-mail to [email protected], but you may receive an automatic confirmation. If you have security concerns about your account, please contact us using the Contact Us button.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks similar to, but not quite like, the confirmation emails we get about items ordered.

Although it confused me that the article says the email will ask for your "Amazon account number." I don't have an Amazon account number.  If I got that request, I would know right away it was bogus.

At any rate, always a good reminder to not click through and provide personal information from emails if you don't have to.

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's exactly what I thought -- it's very close but the 'account number' thing would clue me in.

Still . . . .everyone's busy this time of year . . . . and if more than one person buys from the same account . . . . .


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This happened to about a year ago. I got several a day. The confirmation number just didn't look right.  Most Kindle book orders start with DO and orders for a product start wit numbers. All of the confirmations I got started with a different letter and it just didn't look right. I called Amazon and they confirmed they were not legitimate. They had me copy and send to the same email address Ann posted. Luckily I'm very wary and didn't respond. I reported it as spam and they quit coming.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i never click through confirmation e-mails from amazon, so i guess i'm safe from this one.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I got one from E-shop Best Buy.  The e-mail address it came from was support at painstorerelief dot com.  Nope not opening that file.
Not to mention, it came to an email address that is not the one best buy has on file.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

telracs said:


> i never click through confirmation e-mails from amazon, so i guess i'm safe from this one.


Same here. I never click on _any_ links in emails--even when they're from friends.


----------

